# Fatal error: Call to undefined function redirect()



## Essex (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok I've installed xammp on my pc so I can install add-ons onto phpbb using the easy mod extention, but when I go to install I keep getting the following message:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function redirect() in *:\*****\******\********\admin\mods\easymod\easymod_install.php on line 48

Line 48 is as follows

append_sid("login.$phpEx?redirect=admin/mods/easymod/easymod_install.$phpEx", true));

Does anyone know what the problem is and are there any solutions that I can try.

Many thanks in advance

My OS is Windows
server software is xammp 2.5
forum software is phpbb2


----------

